# Cucumbers?



## alextwo (May 31, 2003)

Do you think my baby p's will eat cucumber? I know a lot of fish will eat it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

first of all welcome to p-fury alextwo.
ive heard stories of them eating nut and some veggies .
try it out see what happens


----------



## alextwo (May 31, 2003)

Yeah I might as well, just need to make sure that it's got no chemicals on it. :smile:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have dropped in some cucumber to feed my pleco's residing in my redbelly tank before, but I forgot that it will remain floating on the surface








Anyways, after a while, my reds started to become interested in it, and attacked the floating pieces, but they spat it out as quickly as they swallowed it. So, no succes in my case...

But I have read some stories of piranha keepers that do feed their piranha's cucumber and other veggies. I'd just give it a try, and figure out if you have vegan reds or not...

And welcome aboard


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

they may go for it... it could never hurt... If you have a pleco or algae eater they will definatly go nuts over it, plus that type of stuff helps them grow quicker too


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

lets us know, would be cool if they did.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Pygos will probally not eat a cucumber. Serrasalmus piranhas will. In the wild they eat anything including seeds. Pygos on the other hand feeds mainly on flesh. Im not saying Pygos wont but you'll have a easier time getting Serrasalmus to eat cuumber before you get a pygo to.


----------

